# Integ gs-R or prelude or prelude SH



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

so my insurance finally falls and now it's time to show my caged up fobbish rice rocket pride!!

I'm kind of leaning towards the integra since i heard that GS-R is faster, what would u all pick?!??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd take the sh n e day over the other's you have listed.Just my opinion though!!!!!Crosshairs use to own one before his sti that was faster than hell(of course not stock)







Never been a fan of acura!!!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

crap! the damn poll didint come up...

oh well....so yeah

prelude SH or integra gs-R


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SH


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I use to have a 99 gsr as an autoX car but I alot mods JDM ITR trans JDM ITR head spoon wheels advan tires 5 lug con. , mugen coilovers skunk2 sway bars tein tie bars. very fun car the prelude is very heavy I dont like the looks at all 2.2 is a ok motor but a b18c1 or b18c5 can take more boost or NO2 than an H22 
my GSR was sold to buy a monrey red C6 I only got 1/2 that was invested in the car sold to a buddy so I can still vist.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

I wonder who can beat who..GS-R or prelude, taking into account that the drivers are the same,

or

which one is the most moddable or the most durable and reliable...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> I wonder who can beat who..GS-R or prelude, taking into account that the drivers are the same,
> 
> or
> 
> which one is the most moddable or the most durable and reliable...


Completely stock-the acura-dependability -it's hard to beat a honda,with the exception of a toyota!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

probably the integra is faster, but the prelude is definetly a great car, ethier one would be a great decision, you may also want to base your choice, on tuneablity, mileage, overall feel of the ride, etc :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well since Acura and Honda are the same thing reliablity is equal. 
The prelude does come with a larger engine however it is heavyer.

The GSR is a faster car. slightly. But keep in mind the little bitch engines need to rev to the top of their range to have any kind of power. no tourque.

The Prelude is a better car. For years it was the flagship car of the hondas. The integra however is the little girls sports car that has been adopted by the ricers of america. And you will pay extra just because its an acura. personally I wouldn't get the acura. if you want a fast stupid little car get a mid 90's civic hatchback they are the same car basically only the HB is slightly lighter. and you can add all the same crap bolt ons to it.

If you want to look good in a quick car get the prelude. It can still be modded to be plenty fast for the street.

I have driven both. The lude has a much better feel to it. But I will still take my 240 over either. RWD for the win!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> I wonder who can beat who..GS-R or prelude, taking into account that the drivers are the same,
> 
> or
> 
> which one is the most moddable or the most durable and reliable...


depending on the driver....but i would go with prelude SH, but again depending on the driver.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

I had the opportunity to buy a Prelude new in 2001 and I got the Accord instead because it was a few grand cheaper







(yes, I am a dumbass).


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I wonder who can beat who..GS-R or prelude, taking into account that the drivers are the same,
> 
> or
> 
> which one is the most moddable or the most durable and reliable...


depending on the driver....but i would go with prelude SH, but again depending on the driver.








[/quote]

i like your avatar lol. damn everyone is picking the prelude. i guess a few seconds less than an integra wont hurt...integs are everywhere....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

can you say.....prelude
View attachment 112493

View attachment 112494


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hey whats the difference btw the prelude and the prelude SH??? just has the technology to prevent understeering??



BlackSunshine420 said:


> Well since Acura and Honda are the same thing reliablity is equal.
> The prelude does come with a larger engine however it is heavyer.
> 
> The GSR is a faster car. slightly. But keep in mind the little bitch engines need to rev to the top of their range to have any kind of power. no tourque.
> ...


i like how u put that very much....prelude it is....









one more thing, hella scared that someone might steal my car since its a honda....anyone can get their hands on the master key..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Tegs are much higher on the theft lists. But anycar can be broken into and stolen. Just make sure to get a decent 2 way alarm. LowJack is good too.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ill take the gsr anyday over the sh.. but thats just me. jdm front end Pwns preludes anyday.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> can you say.....prelude
> View attachment 112493
> 
> View attachment 112494


No but I can say Gay..

Integra will have more aftermarket availibility for exterior, interior and engine performance but I'd get the prelude. Just don't make it look like either one of those..^^^^

B_ack51 and bake at 98.6 know alot about hondas, maybe they'll chime in..


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
View attachment 112517

View attachment 112518


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I use to have a 99 gsr as an autoX car but I alot mods JDM ITR trans JDM ITR head spoon wheels advan tires 5 lug con. , mugen coilovers skunk2 sway bars tein tie bars. very fun car the prelude is very heavy I dont like the looks at all 2.2 is a ok motor but a b18c1 or b18c5 can take more boost or NO2 than an H22
> my GSR was sold to buy a monrey red C6 I only got 1/2 that was invested in the car sold to a buddy so I can still vist.


baller. 5 lug.

i would go with a GSR!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Louie D said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job. [/quote]

im not a big fan of 2 ft wings and bodykits and 17's but it seems you love your integra.. wat are the motor mods?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Louie D said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]
Are you kidding me? The body lines suck ass on that thing. You need to clean up the body more.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Louie D said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]

wow! damnit thats nice but the fact that integs are the most stolen cars..then no to that.........my camry ALMOST got broken into, it was on saturday around 2-3pm when there was daylight and people walking around... wheaton, md is such a ghetto @ss area....

hey, other than a prelude, what do u all suggest that's good for a 20yr old asian guy??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


Whoever did your body work and color matching you need to go and slap the sh*t out of. 
That front end is also hideous. You drive a Teg not a R34.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Get yourself a real car with RWD and some power, like a 240sx, Mustang 5.0, RX7 or an early-model supra.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

prelude non sh, reason preldes look better then tegras, and non sh more parts for them ,hhe


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i prefer the teg look over the prelude although both cars are great....I love integras


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

BUBB$ said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


I hope you didn't pay someone to paint and install that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]
Are you kidding me? The body lines suck ass on that thing. You need to clean up the body more.
[/quote]

I was definately laughing when you said clean looking. That doesn't look clean, yes it isn't completely riced out but it isn't exactly clean. But just personal opinion.

It's a hard choice between those two. My friend has a GSR and its a great car. An old friend of mine had a nice prelude too, either car I'd be happy with. Personally I'd go with the prelude sh. Just a bigger fan of preludes than integras due to more power with the prelude. Plus the theft/insurance factor.

The prelude sh would be able to put a 15 second quarter mile. The active torque transfer sh helps put 15% more torque to the outside wheel in hard cornering to help counteract understeer and improves the balance of the car.

A few good places to check out Honda-tech or SuperHonda


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

tnpeter said:


> prelude non sh, reason preldes look better then tegras, and non sh more parts for them ,hhe


hm.....ok that changes things, i wasa gonna get the SH just cuz it was the higher model but the fact that i can mod the base prelude more is awesome...and no, i'm not gonna have a useless spoiler. maybe a body kit but very small...i want a sleeper that shows some class....

my 1st decision was the GTI wither a 1.8T or a VR6 but i heard the maintenance is high and too expensive and they all got electrical problems...

i wish i could afford the integ type R


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Get yourself a real car with RWD and some power, like a 240sx, Mustang 5.0, RX7 or an early-model supra.


I'd tell him to stay away from an RX-7. Everyone I talk with say they are just money pits and a nightmare to be a daily driver. Good luck finding an early model supra that isn't overpriced.

Don't fall for the Acura Integra Hype R. Its a good car don't get me wrong, but too many people think its god gift from heaven. (Other people think the skyline is too. both good cars just nothing to go completely crazy about)


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Hahahhahahah said:


> Get yourself a real car with RWD and some power, like a 240sx, Mustang 5.0, RX7 or an early-model supra.


I'd tell him to stay away from an RX-7. Everyone I talk with say they are just money pits and a nightmare to be a daily driver. Good luck finding an early model supra that isn't overpriced.

Don't fall for the Acura Integra Hype R. Its a good car don't get me wrong, but too many people think its god gift from heaven. (Other people think the skyline is too. both good cars just nothing to go completely crazy about)
[/quote]

RWD is fast but i do live in the VA/MD area so snow and rain is gonna be a b*tch! thats why i'd prefer FWD. i wont be racing anyway, just want a quick car to cut through the traffic.

*edit* but u know....a car to show off would be awesome...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you live in an area that sees snow, why not get a GC2 or a GM6 Subaru and drop a EJ205 in it? It'll run a hell of alot faster than a 15sec quarter.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> prelude non sh, reason preldes look better then tegras, and non sh more parts for them ,hhe


hm.....ok that changes things, i wasa gonna get the SH just cuz it was the higher model but the fact that i can mod the base prelude more is awesome...and no, i'm not gonna have a useless spoiler. maybe a body kit but very small...i want a sleeper that shows some class....

my 1st decision was the GTI wither a 1.8T or a VR6 but i heard the maintenance is high and too expensive and they all got electrical problems...

i wish i could afford the integ type R









[/quote]

yea type R are nice, with twin cam also good with tobo charge......


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well Personally I wouldnt bother putting a single penny into a teg. theres billions of girls that drive them and they are weak. My pal has a GSR. has all the basic bolt ons. it makes decent power but its nothing special. 
Without serious motor work they are just zippy. wont throw you into your seat. because they have no torque. the achelies heel of the honda line of cars. No balls.

As to the avaliblity of stuff for the SH over the std. I don't know if they use the same motor all the basic bolt ons should be the same. 
the SH really I belive only pertains to the steering function of the rear wheels. so that means that there would be different suspension parts for the rear. Everything up front should be the same however. I would deft not snub my nose at the SH because out of the car is simply superior then the base model. you will be starting further behind to get it to the same level of performance if you wind up getting the base model and it will never have the turning ablity of the SH.

Heres a pic of a lude that alocal shop tuned up.

View attachment 112547


The side vent is functional. And the motor work is done.

These guys also dumped about 60 grand into their 240. they do some badassed work.

As to the comments on the RX7. Yep. they are money pits. Rotorys are decent concept. But they just don't hold up. Because they aer different parts are more expensive and less avalible. Everyone I know that drifts a rx7 says the same thing.

View attachment 112548


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

b18c is the best motor honda ever made other than the f20 s2k motor. anyone who really races knows that a gsr is a way better car than the prelude.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

jiggy said:


> b18c is the best motor honda ever made other than the f20 s2k motor. anyone who really races knows that a gsr is a way better car than the prelude.


but girls drive it.....i see alot of girls driving it around in san jose, ca when i lived there and also here in the northern VA area. they're hawt...

well anyway, subaru doesnt sound too bad at all. just wish i twas cheaper....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

who gives a f*ck about who drives it. its all about whats under the hood.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

jiggy said:


> who gives a f*ck about who drives it. its all about whats under the hood.


I think he does since he's not buliding a track car he is looking for a daily driver. And the lude is a way better car to mob around town then the bitch ride. and yeah the GSR is a much better race car after you've thrown 10-15 grand at it.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> well anyway, subaru doesnt sound too bad at all. just wish i twas cheaper....


It's not that expensive. You can get a 1.8 Brighton (impreza L) for $3-4k and if you're on a budget you can get a ej20 (wrx motor) for $5k installed. A stock ej20 in a GC will run low 13's easily. That's $8-9k for a respectable car.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Louie D said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]

ARE YOU BLIND? THE GAPS ON THOSE PANELS ARE SOOO SHITTY, THAT KIT NEEDS TO BE R- FIT.

teh biggest weakness of the rx7 is the head gasket (well main chamber gasket) is just an o-ring and they have a tendency to be a problem and the stock exhaust amnifolds crack from the high heat from the turbo..

but the engine is small and light and easy to work on..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]

ARE YOU BLIND? THE GAPS ON THOSE PANELS ARE SOOO SHITTY, THAT KIT NEEDS TO BE R- FIT.

teh biggest weakness of the rx7 is the head gasket (well main chamber gasket) is just an o-ring and they have a tendency to be a problem and the stock exhaust amnifolds crack from the high heat from the turbo..

but the engine is small and light and easy to work on..
[/quote]
yeah that true. nothing like an engine that one person can pull by themselves. 
hehe but the fact that it needs to be rebuilt so often really kills it for being a reliable daily driver.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> here, buy mine!!! 94 GS-R Converted to 98+ with wide body!!
> View attachment 112517
> 
> View attachment 112518


very clean looking. nice job.
[/quote]

ARE YOU BLIND? THE GAPS ON THOSE PANELS ARE SOOO SHITTY, THAT KIT NEEDS TO BE R- FIT.

teh biggest weakness of the rx7 is the head gasket (well main chamber gasket) is just an o-ring and they have a tendency to be a problem and the stock exhaust amnifolds crack from the high heat from the turbo..

but the engine is small and light and easy to work on..
[/quote]
yeah that true. nothing like an engine that one person can pull by themselves. 
hehe but the fact that it needs to be rebuilt so often really kills it for being a reliable daily driver.
[/quote]

i was looking at rx-7's back whne i got my car, the only reason i didnt get one is the lack of space, i mountain bike fish, snowboard, camp ect.. i need a car with atleast enough space for gear and teh FWD handle a billion times better in sub par weather conditions..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> well anyway, subaru doesnt sound too bad at all. just wish i twas cheaper....


It's not that expensive. You can get a 1.8 Brighton (impreza L) for $3-4k and if you're on a budget you can get a ej20 (wrx motor) for $5k installed. A stock ej20 in a GC will run low 13's easily. That's $8-9k for a respectable car.
[/quote]

2002 WRX is about 15g'z thats not bad at all!! but my mechanic said he hates fixing a 2.0 subaru. said it's real hard to do a tune up cuz u cant fit your hand anywhere to get to the spark plugs.

about the GS-R, there aint no f*cking way i can fork out 10-15g'z!!

2002 subaru


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah aside from the basic bolt ons you would have to rebuild the block to do anything exciting with it. you'd actually have to lower the compression on it if you intended to run it with boost. 
I think the real question here is how much do you ahve to spend?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> 2002 WRX is about 15g'z thats not bad at all!! but my mechanic said he hates fixing a 2.0 subaru. said it's real hard to do a tune up cuz u cant fit your hand anywhere to get to the spark plugs.
> 
> about the GS-R, there aint no f*cking way i can fork out 10-15g'z!!
> 
> 2002 subaru


I'm not talking about getting a WRX. I'm talking about getting a pre-2002 impreza and putting a WRX or STi motor in it. Btw, Subarus are very easy to work on. It takes me 20min to install sparkplugs. I think you might want to find a more knowledgeable mechanic.

You'll spend less than $10k for the car, motor, and installation.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the way I look at it you should buy what you want. what makes you happy I like most honda's/acura
my gsr was fun but I grew out of it. the whole rice thing in my area is a bunch of asses with loud mufflers and no other mods but stickers that try to race any car onthe road.thats why I like the JDM look. for asian imports
I almost bought an nsx instede of a new c6 but the fact that my old man has 12 vettes and I already had 2 so the c6 was calling my name.
my grs was autoX and track car only. drove it on the street to and from events only.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

if you want a nice rice rocket, that wont get stolen, settle for this

View attachment 112600


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. that vette is faster and handles better then theNSX anyway. good choice.



gvrayman said:


> if you want a nice rice rocket, that wont get stolen, settle for this
> View attachment 112600


You just made me want to punch myself in the face to wipe the image of that out of my eyes.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

well depands one what u want to do , if ur gonna do engine mods, non sh, but just suspention little stuff, u can go for the sh, the compression on the sh is higher and u will have hard timing find parts and they cost a bit more then for base. my brother has a base prelude and its a great car , lots of fun when stock and even funner with some mods


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> 2002 WRX is about 15g'z thats not bad at all!! but my mechanic said he hates fixing a 2.0 subaru. said it's real hard to do a tune up cuz u cant fit your hand anywhere to get to the spark plugs.
> 
> about the GS-R, there aint no f*cking way i can fork out 10-15g'z!!
> 
> 2002 subaru


I'm not talking about getting a WRX. I'm talking about getting a pre-2002 impreza and putting a WRX or STi motor in it. Btw, Subarus are very easy to work on. It takes me 20min to install sparkplugs. I think you might want to find a more knowledgeable mechanic.

You'll spend less than $10k for the car, motor, and installation.
[/quote]

yea im gonna settle for the subary, AWD, less then the prelude, still can beat the prelude.....now that is awesome.....

insurance rate is pretty much the same too. the STI has 2.5 turbo right? how much would that engine be?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the h22 is better for building a natuarlly asperated motor the gsr b18 is better for turbo build up..

i would go with the prelude sh over the gsr.. there are less preludes around, integras are dime a dozen.. but really both are chick cars..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> the way I look at it you should buy what you want. what makes you happy I like most honda's/acura
> my gsr was fun but I grew out of it. the whole rice thing in my area is a bunch of asses with loud mufflers and no other mods but stickers that try to race any car onthe road.thats why I like the JDM look. for asian imports
> I almost bought an nsx instede of a new c6 but the fact that my old man has 12 vettes and I already had 2 so the c6 was calling my name.
> my grs was autoX and track car only. drove it on the street to and from events only.


soo....can you like....let me get one of your vettes??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the 63 split will never be sold 
the 81 I would say no to any thing under 15,000 
06 c6 1700 mi I would take 57500 what I payed z51 sus nav sys. all options but color matched door handals

my old man has a 1996 callaway twin turbo B2K with 15000 mi dyno # 597hp 577tq at the wheels he would think about it mid 80s not shur


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> the 63 split will never be sold
> the 81 I would say no to any thing under 15,000
> 06 c6 1700 mi I would take 57500 what I payed z51 sus nav sys. all options but color matched door handals
> 
> my old man has a 1996 callaway twin turbo B2K with 15000 mi dyno # 597hp 577tq at the wheels he would think about it mid 80s not shur


i'll take that! sure why not!

yea but subaru wrx, 2.0T doesnt sound too bad at all. like a GTI but better!


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

EVOO!!!! if you have the money. Otherwise I'd take the GSR. More aftermarket support and probably just a better platform overall.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> but the engine is small and light and easy to work on..


Work on a stock FD motor and let me know how easy to work on.







Actually the block(actual complete housings w/rotors/eccentric shaft/end plates, etc) is light but with all the access. the FD motor weighs almost the same as a LS1 motor


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

the wrx is a good pick try to stay away from vw most have trans problems as well as many other dumb ass problems. the wrx can be made to rwd with the right parts and know how. makes more power less drive line power loss and talk about oversteer. then back to awd for winter just an Idea.

thats how my brother dynoed his no awd dynos in NE. he liked it so much he keeps it rwd for 6 months be for going back to awd. if you do this make shure the diffs and axels and other parts can handel the new found power.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Are there any other cars you're interested in?

Is it just Honda/Acura?

Whats your price range?

What are you looking for in the car?

Maybe we could suggest a different car.



06 C6 LS2 said:


> the wrx is a good pick try to stay away from vw most have trans problems as well as many other dumb ass problems. the wrx can be made to rwd with the right parts and know how. makes more power less drive line power loss and talk about oversteer. then back to awd for winter just an Idea.
> 
> thats how my brother dynoed his no awd dynos in NE. he liked it so much he keeps it rwd for 6 months be for going back to awd. if you do this make shure the diffs and axels and other parts can handel the new found power.


Definately stay away from VW and Audi. Only problem with WRX is too many ricers are into it. Good car, bad crowd.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> *Head gasket...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know the name? but it acts liek a case/head gasket. it is holding in the pressure.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> *Head gasket...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know the name? but it acts liek a case/head gasket. it is holding in the pressure.
[/quote]

I know I'm just giving you a hard time because everyone wants to relate piston engine part names to rotary/wankel engine parts. It's a seal just as a head gasket is and I know that's what you meant.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> *Head gasket...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know the name? but it acts liek a case/head gasket. it is holding in the pressure.
[/quote]

I know I'm just giving you a hard time because everyone wants to relate piston engine part names to rotary/wankel engine parts. It's a seal just as a head gasket is and I know that's what you meant.








[/quote]

sweet i need a mild ball busting in a friendly manner.

it would like to have a rx-7 though as a project car, not that its possible to have them as any other type of car.

the 90's rx-7 and the supra from the same tiem range are by far to of the most sexiest japanese sports cars with styling that has long surpased there life span..

the 3000gt vr-4 came close to sitting on the same throne and nsx is in a different price range, the 300zx's jsut dont have the curves to keep up with the rx-7 and supra styling and the 300zx is a time bomb


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

time bomb? wha? 300zx's are killer. Id love to have a Z32. 
ahh the 6 cyl twin turbo goodness.... they are heavy tho. only complaint.

the 3k VR's nail in the coffen was its weight. Great concept AWD, twin turbo is a recipie for success.. But a overweight chassis will kill um everytime. that and mitsu's are sh*t.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the 90's rx-7 and the supra from the same tiem range are by far to of the most sexiest japanese sports cars with styling that has long surpased there life span..


I would agree FD3S and MKIV supras are two of the nicest laymen's(sp?) sports cars ever. Sadly even a '93 supra in good condition can't be had for under 20-25k and FD's(93-95 rx7) you're talking 15k in nice shape to 6k for a project in need of alot of work. www.rx7club.com has alot of info if anyone really wants to get some good info.

300zx's are nice looking cars, but they're supposedly terrible at drag racing from suspension design and I don't think do that well at road courses. With an NSX you're paying for the ferrari good looks but I'd love to have one, again like 25k for a '91 last time I checked.. Sucks!!!

For someone looking for a real project rwd supercar the lexus sc300 with 2jzgte conversion
(alot of the car accepts MKIV brakes/engine, etc) is nice or s14 with a rb26dett would be a nice car for the price you'd pay for something like a 93+ supra.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

rotaries r easy to rebuild, its just time consuming to do it. me n my friend used to rebuild his ac3s and fc3s like once a month.

the vge30dett in the 300zx is a good motor but the car is too huge to do anything with, although in my area there r a few that come to the races that are just straight up nasty (twin t100's with a 400 shot just to spool them).. they r decent on a road coarse, they have all wheel steering just like the 3000gt..

the sc300 with the 2jz aka toyota soarer is a good conversion for drift, but when it comes to drag, the sc300 is a heavy car. my uncles friend did the swap, hes running high 10's in the car but it has a ton of work. if the motor was in a supra he would be a second or so faster.

all these motors are cheap.. the rb26 is less than 5k.. i used to sell motors, and there is no demand at all for the rb26.. the redtop sr20 is an easier/cheaper/better swap to put in a 240..


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> all these motors are cheap.. the rb26 is less than 5k.. i used to sell motors, and there is no demand at all for the rb26.. the redtop sr20 is an easier/cheaper/better swap to put in a 240..


Yeah but the rb26dett has a far higher max hp than a sr20det. SR20 is a nice motor for like 400-500hp, and I guess that's all most people want.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah with that info Jiggy is on hit. 
the demand for RB26's just isn't there. its an expensive motor (as nissans go) plus the labor is another 2-5K depending on if you get it done right. 
Hell with that you can even convert a 240 to AWD. (extra 10K in labor)

for the 240 however the balance is thrown way off when you put that big ass motor in it so thats why most go with the SR. way lighter and much more aftermarket support state side. 
the RB can be easily tuned to 1000hp. But for around town that would be totally useless. 
The SR tops around 450 before you need to swap internals. that is much more streetable.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> plus the labor is another 2-5K depending on if you get it done right.


What doesn't anyone work on their own sh*t anymore?









jiggy what's a ac3s?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ac3s is the first gen rx7.. fc3s is 2nd gen.. fd3s is 3rd gen.. these r the chassis codes.. i forgot the motor code for the first gen, but the 2nd and 3rd gen are 13b single turbo and 13b twin turbo


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

those are both good cars, if you can find one, try out a subaru 22b, it the old skool sti, and It kicks the new ones ass.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ac3s is the first gen rx7.. fc3s is 2nd gen.. fd3s is 3rd gen.. these r the chassis codes.. i forgot the motor code for the first gen, but the 2nd and 3rd gen are 13b single turbo and 13b twin turbo


SA22C or FB is the code for first gen.. 78-80 is SA22C(or Series 1) and 81-85 is FB(Series 2), I don't know any rx7 call "AC3S" that's why I asked..

Believe me I know what motors came in them..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ehhh I just read the first page so if I repeat anyone I'm sorry. I would go with the SH by far. Better car, better built than the integra for starters and second they are rare compared to the integra. By rare I'm talking about the 5th Gen which is what I had. Always turned heads and stock they are a little slower than the integra but they handle better especially the SH with it's ATTS. That thing cornered almost as good as my STI. The interior of the Prelude is much nicer too. As someone said it was their flagship for their line of afforable sports cars, their true flagship was the Acura NSX. In short I would stick with the prelude and it will always be easier to get rid of a prelude than an integra and you'll get more money back out of it if you sell it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Get a DC2r or an LS with the same options as a GSR if you are gonna do an engine swap. A DC2R will smoke an sh anyday.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

GT45FD3S said:


> ac3s is the first gen rx7.. fc3s is 2nd gen.. fd3s is 3rd gen.. these r the chassis codes.. i forgot the motor code for the first gen, but the 2nd and 3rd gen are 13b single turbo and 13b twin turbo


SA22C or FB is the code for first gen.. 78-80 is SA22C(or Series 1) and 81-85 is FB(Series 2), I don't know any rx7 call "AC3S" that's why I asked..

Believe me I know what motors came in them..
[/quote]

yeh i think the ac3s is another name for the sa22c.. its the one with the sleepy eyes..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> plus the labor is another 2-5K depending on if you get it done right.


What doesn't anyone work on their own sh*t anymore?









jiggy what's a ac3s?








[/quote]

Some dont have the garage space to do such an undertaking. And some just want to make sure its done right.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the swap isnt the problem.. its the wiring.. u need all the harnesses from the skyline..


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

GSR with the bomex body kit. I used to have one, and I regret trading it in for a damn gass guzzler SUV.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

jiggy said:


> the swap isnt the problem.. its the wiring.. u need all the harnesses from the skyline..


Bingo. thats mainly what I was regerring to by right. splicing all that sh*t.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> those are both good cars, if you can find one, try out a subaru 22b, it the old skool sti, and It kicks the new ones ass.


Good luck finding a 22b for under $70k in Europe/Asia. MSRP was $50k, they only built 400, and sold 399 to the general public. They sold out in 3 days.

Then you got to figure out a way to import it here. Seeing as there are no Subaru's on the NHTSA list, there's no way possible to legally register the car here unless you pay to do the crash testing yourself.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Scrappy said:


> those are both good cars, if you can find one, try out a subaru 22b, it the old skool sti, and It kicks the new ones ass.


Good luck finding a 22b for under $70k in Europe/Asia. MSRP was $50k, they only built 400, and sold 399 to the general public. They sold out in 3 days.

Then you got to figure out a way to import it here. Seeing as there are no Subaru's on the NHTSA list, there's no way possible to legally register the car here unless you pay to do the crash testing yourself.
[/quote]

wow, didn't know all that, to bad though it's one of my favorite cars


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> And some just want to make sure its done right.


You guys are funny.. It's actually the other way around, doing it yourself is usually the way to know it's right. Unless of course you have no right to even be under the hood of a car.

I don't know what's wrong with people these days..







If you're not going to build it yourself, don't build it. You'll surely not get any respect from most people if you're driving a hot rodded/tuned car and don't know how it went together/farmed it all out.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

subaru all the way!!! AWD, faster than prelude, cheaper and newer by a year. im just worried about the turbo being an issue since there are problems with that. but so far, it has very good reviews!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Bleh, subaru turbos are dirt cheap.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> Bleh, subaru turbos are dirt cheap.


kewl. subaru wrx, herei come! a 2002 model is about 13,000, not bad!! thanks you all! can close thread if u wanna.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> Bleh, subaru turbos are dirt cheap.


kewl. subaru wrx, herei come! a 2002 model is about 13,000, not bad!! thanks you all! can close thread if u wanna.
[/quote]
just keep in mind that the insurance will be higher with a WRX, getting and impressa and doing a swap will keep your insurance down..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

if i get a integ or prelude it'll be about 1550 for 6 months.

for a WRX, it comes to $1152.85 assuming that i get 500 ded. for comprehensive and collision and decline rental reimb. and emerg. road services. if i get 1000 ded instead it'll be $962.45 for 6 months. damn that aint bad!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> if i get a integ or prelude it'll be about 1550 for 6 months.
> 
> for a WRX, it comes to $1152.85 assuming that i get 500 ded. for comprehensive and collision and decline rental reimb. and emerg. road services. if i get 1000 ded instead it'll be $962.45 for 6 months. damn that aint bad!!!


not bad..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> subaru all the way!!! AWD, *faster than prelude*, cheaper and newer by a year. im just worried about the turbo being an issue since there are problems with that. but so far, it has very good reviews!


yeh until 60mph.. lol


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

jiggy said:


> subaru all the way!!! AWD, *faster than prelude*, cheaper and newer by a year. im just worried about the turbo being an issue since there are problems with that. but so far, it has very good reviews!


yeh until 60mph.. lol
[/quote]

is VTEC that powerful over a turbo when it reaches 60??? never knew that...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> subaru all the way!!! AWD, *faster than prelude*, cheaper and newer by a year. im just worried about the turbo being an issue since there are problems with that. but so far, it has very good reviews!


yeh until 60mph.. lol
[/quote]

is VTEC that powerful over a turbo when it reaches 60??? never knew that...
[/quote]










i think the point is that AWD hooks up better then FWD, nothign to do with VTECH or turbo which are two totally differnt things... vtech is mechanical/ecu thing, turbo is forced induction to completely differnt worlds, vtech doesnt really make a ca faster liek turbo does, it just gets more out of the engine, yuo cant add vtech to any can you can put a turbo on pretty much and car..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the awd trans is only good for launch, it slows the car down top end..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> the awd trans is only good for launch, it slows the car down top end..


not to mention moat AWD trans arent designed for the stress of repetitve drag launchs under laod from moded engines, there intended more for all weather all terrain condition traction and safety, hence complaints by people about subi trans blowing up.. its not poor design its mis-use.. you want a drag car get RWD.. if you want a fast road car AWD is fine just dont put all effort in taking off the line cause you can always get way ahead in the corners..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I dunno the Skyline AWD seems to do fine launching at redline and tops out over 200. over and over and over.. But then thats a skyline and he's not getting one of those here. Actually I do know where there is a Vspec II for sale but you will have to bring 127K


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

evos blow up gearboxes and transfer cases all the time.
alot of the skylines are rwd. they pull a fuse to disable the front wheels.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

True true. alot do disable the Front wheels. especally when they wanna go slidin. damn attessa likes to keep that car going forward too good. But Most drag R-3x keep the awd because it allows those big HP's to actually hook up. better to launch splitting 600 hp between 4 wheels rather then spinning two.

Evos are just new mitsu junk. I'd never buy a mitsu simply because their history of making sub par cars that tend to break after a few years of use.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u dont need awd to hook up 600hp.. 600hp aint sh*t when u talk about supercars like a skyline. supras around my way put out 800hp all day on stock internals and turbos.

the evo motor is one of the most reliable turbo motors ever made. same motor has been used in all evos for over 15yrs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry. I was just throwing out a random number as to the HP. and AWD will hook up better then two wheel. dosen't matter the amount of HP your applying.

IMO Mitsu makes crap. I would not personally own one.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

well yeh of course awd will hook up better.. but ur tranny will also take a beating..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jiggy said:


> u dont need awd to hook up 600hp.. 600hp aint sh*t when u talk about supercars like a skyline. supras around my way put out 800hp all day on stock internals and turbos.
> 
> the evo motor is one of the most reliable turbo motors ever made. same motor has been used in all evos for over 15yrs.


yeah your taking abtou the motor.. what abotu the scrap metal surrounding it and the accessoriers hooked up to it..

remember this is the company that manufatured the zero, kamakazi mofo's that sh*t was built to be light, fast and cheap.. that was it..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

ACTUALLY the Lude is faster stock.

I had a GS-R back in the day. Intake, header, exhaust, hi flo cat, VTEC/fuel controller, and gutted interior. There was a guy in town with an SH Lude and he would keep up surptisingly well. Id still win, BUT I had some sh*t done, he was pretty much stock. And it wasnt my driving, I can drive a Honda.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

well aint gonan be drifting. too scared too....lol! just want a very reliably all purpose car. and i'll be zipping through traffic.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

hey, if i get a WRX, maybe a 2002 model, anyway i can modd it enough to whoop a 350z???


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You don't have to do much. They run the same times on the quarter, so just a turboback exhuast and it'll be quit a bit faster than a stock Z.

If you get a 02 WRX make sure you stay on top of the maintenence. Especially with the tranny and diffs. The tranny fluid and rear diff gear oil should be changed every 8k miles. Do some searching on Nasioc.com. You'll learn alot there.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> You don't have to do much. They run the same times on the quarter, so just a turboback exhuast and it'll be quit a bit faster than a stock Z.
> 
> If you get a 02 WRX make sure you stay on top of the maintenence. Especially with the tranny and diffs. The tranny fluid and rear diff gear oil should be changed every 8k miles. Do some searching on Nasioc.com. You'll learn alot there.


kool, i get oil changes and trannie changes for free. my friend steals the high quality stuff from his work. thanks for the info!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

yoo check out this WRX i found on the net,

its really really cheap for a 2004,

04 WRX

its close to 90k thats probably why its so cheap. but still!!!! tune up, and then timing belt.....and...thats all??? shouldnt be to expensive....

waht do you all think???


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

if your going to get a WRX, get the STI, hella fast,

if you can get your hands on one, try and find a dodge srt-4 , unless your not into domestics, but that car is real quick, but they stoped making them, you can get a 2000 used for about 15,000 though


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> yoo check out this WRX i found on the net,
> 
> its really really cheap for a 2004,
> 
> ...


did you get a carfax account and run the VIN?

DO NOT BUY WITH OUT CARFAX..

it might not tell you every thign about the car some sh*t gets fixed without being reported but its a good idea to run it just incase..

the other possibility is that this is a hook ad, tehy show th ecar you call then the car was just sold but come down to see the other cars they have, something like that ..

there is always the chance that they are just tryingto get rid of it cheap because of high miles


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> yoo check out this WRX i found on the net,
> 
> its really really cheap for a 2004,
> 
> ...


did you get a carfax account and run the VIN?

DO NOT BUY WITH OUT CARFAX..

it might not tell you every thign about the car some sh*t gets fixed without being reported but its a good idea to run it just incase..

the other possibility is that this is a hook ad, tehy show th ecar you call then the car was just sold but come down to see the other cars they have, something like that ..

there is always the chance that they are just tryingto get rid of it cheap because of high miles
[/quote]

i really hope its cuz of the high mileage!! if its just a tune up and timing belt, then yea its worth it,

i was thinking bout the STI but gawd dayum its expensive!! like...24g'z i did manage to find out for 19 but it got sold already.

question, are the trannies in the STI and wrx different??


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

if you get a prelude, just dont leave it looking like this















i have seen that body kit 1000000 times, those lights 1000000 times, and ridin on dirty stock rims :laugh: dudes got an intake and a system, body kit and lights
stock exhaust, bad rings


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> i really hope its cuz of the high mileage!! if its just a tune up and timing belt, then yea its worth it,
> 
> i was thinking bout the STI but gawd dayum its expensive!! like...24g'z i did manage to find out for 19 but it got sold already.
> 
> question, are the trannies in the STI and wrx different??


Check on Nasioc for used cars in your area. I wouldn't be too worried about a WRX with that many miles. Subaru's aren't considered fully broken in until 60k miles anyway.

The trannies are very different on between the STI andn the WRX. The STI uses a 6spd tranny with different differentials. The WRX tranny is alot weaker, but for normal use with the occasional spirited outing, it should be ok.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

hellraiser7821 said:


> if you get a prelude, just dont leave it looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah don't get the "I wish I was a Nissan" body kit for your lude. the R34 wannabe bumper looks better on real nissans anyhow.
Actually don't get a body kit untill your done making it have go fast power.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> if you get a prelude, just dont leave it looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah don't get the "I wish I was a Nissan" body kit for your lude. the R34 wannabe bumper looks better on real nissans anyhow.
Actually don't get a body kit untill your done making it have go fast power.
[/quote]

LMAO i am not gonna spend money on a body kit, i plan to make it a sleeper! i dont want cops to be looking at me.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Not broken down, broken in. 80k isn't that much on a Subaru. I've got 130k on mine with no problems.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

lude power, heres mine


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> Not broken down, broken in. 80k isn't that much on a Subaru. I've got 130k on mine with no problems.


i had a 80 something dl hatchback with 220k and that thing wasnt going to stop running anytime soon ..


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

if subarus last so long, why was the motor in my mom's old loyale blown before 60k haha


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> if subarus last so long, why was the motor in my mom's old loyale blown before 60k haha


I couldn't tell you. Maybe it wasn't maintained properly, but that exception doesn't prove the rule.

Btw, why wasn't it covered under warranty? Subaru has always had a 5 years/60k warranty.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

if you buy a wrx just know that trans. parts cost alot most part for subaru go throew 3 diff. wholesalers be for they get to the US I put 51% mark up of what I pay on them just becouse its a pain in the ass to get trans. parts fast. It should hold together as long as you dont dive like a dumb ass. for hard launches slip the clutch dont dump it.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> if you buy a wrx just know that trans. parts cost alot most part for subaru go throew 3 diff. wholesalers be for they get to the US I put 51% mark up of what I pay on them just becouse its a pain in the ass to get trans. parts fast. It should hold together as long as you dont dive like a dumb ass. for hard launches slip the clutch dont dump it.


well......that really sucks. i hope you all know that i dont know how to drive stick. im going to cali to learn from my friend who's an experienced drifter..i guess.....well i mainly wanna drive his car. he has a modded mr2, does 0-60 in less than 4 seconds.

and another thought, you think its worth it and possible if i can swap the trannie out of the wrx and slap in the sti trannie??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HAHAHHAHAHA you are a jackass.. you dont know how to drive stick but want to learn howto drive from a drifter? dont know how to drive stick but want to drive a sub 4 second car? and you dont know how to drive stick but want to swap a tanrs from a 14k-17k car for a trans that would probably be around 5k ..

dude just get a car that runs relaibly and learn how to drive before you throw away a ton of money and or kill your self or someone elsetrying to drive like a jackass..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It'll cost you about $4k for a used STI 6spd, and about $3k for a used RA gearset.

Maybe it might be a better idea to get a awd DSM and mod it? You can get em pretty cheap.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Scrappy said:


> if subarus last so long, why was the motor in my mom's old loyale blown before 60k haha


I couldn't tell you. Maybe it wasn't maintained properly, but that exception doesn't prove the rule.

Btw, why wasn't it covered under warranty? Subaru has always had a 5 years/60k warranty.
[/quote]
i dont know, they didnt cover the headlight that refused to stop blowing due to some unknown issue, they didnt cover the dissapearing oil(4 quarts in one week lol, add some every other time you drove it







they said they didnt see any visible problems, and no smoke
we kept oil in it, they refused to fix it







oh and the dog ate the bumper








i think that car was a dud from the factory, and the dealer sucked








the funny thing is, one of my teacher's fathers owned the dealer LOL i knew the teacher before she taught me, the first day in her class "remember that green loyale that was always at your dad's dealer with an angry woman complaining about the headlight and engine?"







"you are her SON! did she ever get that heap fixed?" "no, the motor went, your dad was no help, it sat and then daisy took it away with the doors locked, parking brake on, in park, and no keys"









i found one of the subaru keys a couple weeks ago going through junk, and i know where its at LOL, daisy has since died, and left EVERYTHING to her daughter, it was funny them trying to move that car








its sitting in the same place right along the edge of the woods LOL
i should sneak back there with a jump pack and little bit of gas LOL the motor ran, but very VERY noisily








wonder if its rebuildable LOL, i could see me going up to shelly's door, the look on her face when she sees me(she HATES me) and me saying "i'll give you 20 bucks if you give me my moms car back"

update on my friend's prelude:
now when is he going to focus on the "fast" and the running good part? i have a friend that is all go(LS1 6 speed, 4:10 rear in a camaro) theres a pic of the "go" attached also(155mph, and it STILL pulls to redline







)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> update on my friend's prelude:
> now when is he going to focus on the "fast" and the running good part? i have a friend that is all go(LS1 6 speed, 4:10 rear in a camaro) theres a pic of the "go" attached also(155mph, and it STILL pulls to redline
> 
> 
> ...


your friends is a dumb ass, those are not good rims to "focus on fast" and look bad even if it was for looks.

and second reason your stupid is posting a ton of your friends car pictures and one of the speedo pinned..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah seriously. that lude is not a good example of what TO DO. but rather what makes people driving ludes seem like dikweeds.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> i dont know, they didnt cover the headlight that refused to stop blowing due to some unknown issue, they didnt cover the dissapearing oil(4 quarts in one week lol, add some every other time you drove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I need some of what you're smoking because I don't have a clue what you're talking about.

Btw, that prelude looks like ass. It's a popular trend to put big ass bling-bling rims on DSM's just to say "My car can still run 11's even with ugly, heavy ass rims on", but I doubt that's the case with your friends' car.

Oh and, speedo's lie.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

get a man car!!

like a earth killing, ppl running overer diesel truck!!!

lol,jk


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

for good handling and any type of racing lighter is better my spoons were 9.5lbs and 18.3 with tire this bling thing is stupid for trucks and cars. unsprung(sp) lbs. is the to be kept to a min...


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

get this bad boy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I got this one for sale, any takers?


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

gawd dayum, is that a turbo m3 e-class type r?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

This thread is making me sad.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> get this bad boy


HAHAHA i saw a car just like that on teh way to the p-furyfishing trip this summer, i need to find the pics..

found it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I got this one for sale, any takers?


Ok. NOW I need to go gouge my eyes out and pour salt in the holes. 
THEN that attrocity might be wiped from my memory.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Go for the gs-r


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> gawd dayum, is that a turbo m3 e-class type r?


You know it!


----------

